

Ask HN: Harvard or Stanford undergrad for Computer Science? - got2surf

I know there're a few threads about this (here and on other sites) but I wanted to get your specific advice. I'm mainly choosing between Harvard and Stanford for an undergrad program. I'd major in computer science, but maybe take courses in quantitative economics, cognitive psychology, pure math, etc.<p>I know Stanford being close to SV is a huge plus - but I'm not sure how much that matters as an undergrad. I have a startup idea I've been researching for the past 4 years, but it's nowhere near VC stage anyway.<p>I also know Stanford's computer science department is stronger - but I'm not looking to be a highly technical person. I can't see myself (or most other undergrads) "running out" of CS courses at Harvard, and if I do, I guess I'd be able to supplement them with MIT courses.<p>And then on the other hand, most of the top kids I know from top science competitions (like Science Talent Search) are heading to Harvard. I feel like I'd learn a ton from being around those types of people (especially those who aren't interested in comp sci), which is a plus on the Harvard side.<p>So Stanford has stronger CS, better weather, better ties for tech entrepreneurship, but Harvard has a more diverse education, several top science competition students, and better financial aid. Any advice?
======
michaelkscott
Looks like you just answered your own question.

Do you prefer stronger CS, better weather, and better tech ties or diverse
education and non-CS science fields?

I'd say Stanford is much better for CS than Harvard though, right after MIT.

~~~
got2surf
Thanks for your help - it's definitely a tough question to answer. While I
love CS and I'm sure I'll do something CS-related, I'm concerned that tech
firms will look down on a Harvard CS degree as compared to a Stanford CS
degree.

I already have strong research and a few good publications in CS-related
fields, so I'm not sure if I want to continue the same vein of research or
branch out in college.

~~~
aidenn0
The only real difference for getting a job today with a Harvard vs Stanford
job is that you might actually have to look for employers versus the employers
coming to you. Obviously nobody knows what the job market will be like in 4
years.

~~~
got2surf
Hmm, that's true, but it may differ by field. For example Goldman recruits
much more heavily at Harvard than Stanford, but small startups recruit more at
Stanford. I think my problem is I don't know what I want to do yet - still
split between finance or entrepreneurship, or even pure research :P

------
joncalhoun
Are you planning on interning while in school? That would probably be
significantly easier (especially at a startup that possibly can't afford to
pay as much) if you were in SV.

Not that there aren't internship opportunities at Harvard, but I believe there
are more near Stanford (with no evidence to support it, so feel free to ignore
me).

~~~
got2surf
I'd definitely like to intern - my plan is to do 1 internship at a big company
(Google, FB, etc, which would be doable from Harvard or Stanford) and then at
a small company (which would be easier from Stanford) and finally at a finance
firm (which would be easier at Harvard for Wall Street-esque, and probably a
wash for VC-esque).

But then again, Boston has a pretty good startup culture - what I think is
interesting is the ratio of prospective startups to prospective funders in
each city. Thanks!

